
Mun v0.2.0 Released - thereyougo
https://github.com/mun-lang/mun/releases/tag/v0.2.0
======
erlend_sh
There’s a better link for this: [https://mun-lang.org/blog/2020/05/16/release-
mun-v0-2-0/](https://mun-lang.org/blog/2020/05/16/release-mun-v0-2-0/)

